# OG black paint drop center wheels



## mrg (Mar 31, 2020)

Looking for some original paint black 40's drop center wheels with red or white pins, preferably new departure hubs, maybe even red with black strips, either with just fair paint ok. message me if you got anything. Thanks


----------



## mrg (Apr 3, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## mrg (Apr 11, 2020)

B it U!


----------



## mrg (Apr 14, 2020)

Anyone!


----------



## mrg (Apr 17, 2020)

Bumpppp!


----------



## mrg (Apr 23, 2020)

TTT


----------



## mrg (Apr 30, 2020)

BUMP!


----------



## mrg (Sep 28, 2020)

TTT


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 29, 2021)

Yes i only have one rear one. Black with white stripes, spokes are all there and rear hub is there also !


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 3, 2021)

Here is a picture, your ad still up and states your looking for a wheel but i never heard back from you! Well here is the only black wheel with whits strip i got, if that helps you out! And yes the rear hub is a new departure bub!!


----------



## mrg (Sep 12, 2021)

Still looking for a set.


----------



## JimScott (Apr 25, 2022)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Here is a picture, your ad still up and states your looking for a wheel but i never heard back from you! Well here is the only black wheel with whits strip i got, if that helps you out! And yes the rear hub is a new departure bub!!
> View attachment 1471776
> 
> View attachment 1471778
> ...



Dude too bad you didnt have both... thats a rare colored rim. NIce


----------



## mrg (Aug 29, 2022)

Still looking for a OG black pair!


----------

